# What's The Worst Thing Your Dog Has Destroyed?



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Speaking of dogs tearing up beds in another thread reminded me of what my boy dog, Shasta, just did, recently.

I've had one dog before these two mangy mutts and the worst thing she ate was the cover and first three chapters of a book. (Everyone's a critic.)

Shasta topped that last week. He ate my paycheck. 

It was sitting on the counter and one of my cats batted it around until it fell to the floor and >zoom!< there was Shasta, ready for the catch. I was actually sitting near him when I heard, :::rip, rip, rip::: So I looked up and saw my paycheck dangling out of his mouth.

Thankfully my boss has a good sense of humor and did make me a new one but not without giving me some ribbing about it for half the day.

What is the worst thing your dog has destroyed?


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Ted was awful when we first got him!
Hearing aid, glasses, camera....
Yep..good ole Ted.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Becka has been reasonably good, she has only destroyed one library book - but only up to the page I was reading so i still got to finish the book.
And she took a shine to the rough casting on the outside of the house and gave that a good chew!!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, my dogs have been pretty good about not chewing things up. However, I've got a couple...

Some books, but I never really read, so yeah. They did chew a bit of the corners on my Siberian Husky book. XD
A brand...new...hose. Used it once. Went out there a few weeks later to use it, and there was a gaping hole near the faucet end. DX
My tree....my precious, precious, precious cherry blossom tree right outside my window, obscuring the neighbor's view... XD
A few DVD cases, thankfully no DVDs were harmed.
One of the cushions for one of the old futons. The cats peed on them anyways.
An ex-best friend's jacket (go dogs!!!).
And my birth control. Came home one day to find Amaya Houdini'd her way out of her crate and gotten into the stuff in the bathroom. Luckily she only demolished, like, three pills, and didn't break the packaging. Taking the crushed pills was really fun, though!


----------



## Brad (Sep 1, 2010)

Aside from 200$ shoes and 100$ beds?? :wink:

My last boy chewed the moldings right off the wall. Started to tear the metal gyprock corner right out. We had just finished building the house too.....

Aside from that, maybe a solid oak chair, the cushion off a rocking chair.... afew things  

Probably the things that cause the worse reaction though is if my son`s toy gets chewed. Then he freaks!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

current troop? Library books and magazines are their fetish. Well, any books really(as smart as they are I don't think they can discern from the two 


Worst thing ever? I had to have a mouthguard made because I'm told by the Dentist that I clench/grind my teeth at night. Well, I sit it on my bedside table.... I'll be damned if that thing didn't come up missing. Not chewed up, just GONE. Completely vanished. I told my Dentist and he immediately asked if I had Dogs. Apparently they like em 

Man, I had a Dog growing up who chewed EVERYTHING. TV wood console(some will remember), furniture, shoes, EVERYTHING.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Multiple couches, my mattress, two down pillows.... That was fun to clean up.

The couches weren't so much chewing as they were Maggie digging. She is a burrower. Apparently, nobody told her she's not supposed to burrow into my couch cushions. I've been through four couches in the seven years I've had her. (One had wooden arms that were chewed to splinters by Guinness as a pup.) So now I buy lightly used couches and put throws on them for her to burrow into while I'm at work.

The mattress was Guinness when she was a puppy. She somehow escaped her crate and I came home to find my old apartment *completely* trashed. The arm of my loveseat was chewed off and there was a huge, gaping hole in the middle of my damn mattress. She outgrew that phase very quickly, and hasn't chewed anything she shouldn't in years. 

Romeo and my late Ruby were the down pillow murderers. I ran upstairs for all of ten minutes and came down to find that there was apparently a blizzard in my living room. 

Frankie and Romeo have a flip flop fetish. I can't leave them for five minutes with a pair of flip flops in reach. They're cheap enough but that doesn't make it any less obnoxious!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha! Kitchen chair bottoms, railings anything wood haha! But it hasn't been too bad. 
Our first dog we had when we got married well now that's a whole different story! She was 1/2 husky, 1/2 German Shepard and my god anything that wasn't nailed down she would destroy and of course we were young back then and gee she could do not wrong! UGH! She ate through a door and no she was not locked up the door was a basement door that was open to go in or out and she just started to eat the bottom of the door. she dug the yard up she ate carpeting she ate well everything. But she was our baby at that time! I really think she had something wrong with her though. she would eat food on counters (gee could it be we were young and lack of discipline at all ugh) she sure was a dog who lived a life getting away with everything! That did not happen with the other dogs it was a live and learn situation for us! :smile:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh, that reminds me!

When I first adopted Frankie, she had horrid separation anxiety. I had her spayed about a week after I took her home. She was on the verge of going into heat, ended up bleeding quite a bit during the surgery and then had a slow and painful recovery. She had to wear a big e-collar and it kept catching on the top bars of her crate, so I decided to try and leave her loose while I was at work one day, thinking "she's so weak and exhausted, she'll probably just lay around!" WRONG! She ended up going into the bathroom and her stupid lampshade must have pushed the door closed when she tried to exit. I don't know how long she was stuck in there, but she chewed down half of the bathroom door! Luckily, since she was stuck in one room, the rest of my house remained intact!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Cassie my departed Standard Poodle crushed the flash on a $400 digital camera, chewed/ruined 2 smart phones, and this was when she was like 9 or 10 years old!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmmm...Gunner once ate $500 in bills off the counter in front of me (nearly killed him for that)..it was my rent money

Ruby honestly never chewed anything...

Lincoln, my $300 dresser, my bookshelf including all the books on it, my CD cases..I could go on...


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)

When Gunther was suffering from separation anxiety (he's MUCH better now) when I first got him, he would tear up everything in the house. Everything. It happened once. I never gave him another chance. I'm so glad the anxiety issue has been resolved. 

With Joey - still a puppy - he will chew just about anything. The other day he destroyed my slippers. And a book. And a booklet of postage stamps that just fell on the floor. It's not his fault - he's just a puppy. I need to be more careful!


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

As of Saturday, my husbands expensive fire department boots!


----------

